# Dredging at Lesner



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

haha the dredge took on water at about 530 today and sank right outside the inlet


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

Now thats gonna be a real snag monster.. Thats kinda funny ,oops!


----------



## USMC22 (Sep 27, 2005)

*funny*

sound like good fish structure to me.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

USMC22 said:


> sound like good fish structure to me.



i second that ,, but only if they leave it at the bottom of he bay,,,


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Sorry for their luck, I heard that no one was onboard which is a great thing. What is bad is that now there is going to be a salvage op right at the mouth of the inlet that will really screw up the fishing there for a while right at the beginning of the fall season which is neither funny or good for us inlet fishermen.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I definitely don't see any humor in this mishap....*

That's someone's livelyhood. It's a good thing it poses no environmental danger....at least none that's been detected as of yet.  

BTW...it becoming a new snag monster is the last thing that comes to my mind. I can't cast that far out anyway.  
For those who can.....Bravo to you!


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

is that what the lesner bridge cam is zoomed in on??? or is that a different wreck?


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

lesner bridge has a cam ?
if so were do i go to see?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Here ya go and it aint very clear to to me http://www.wavy.com/Global/story.asp?S=1427561&nav=23ij0TFz


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

I doubt the wreck or savage operation will screw up the fishing as long as the fuel in that thing doesn't leak. It it does it could be bad.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.wavy10.com/biglesner.htm


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

By the looks of what I see on the "Cam", I doubt that they will make any kind of recovery on that dredge. The currents and the sand bar will eat that thing up for breakfast. Of course, I'm no saivage expert either. 

BTW, anyone that can cast out to that dredge is a world class caster ... or a liar  .


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Advisor said:


> By the looks of what I see on the "Cam", I doubt that they will make any kind of recovery on that dredge. The currents and the sand bar will eat that thing up for breakfast. Of course, I
> m no saivage expert either.


Advisor,
I've looked at their gear and all of it looks like it has been salvaged a few times.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

edgotbait :: YOU WERE ASKING ABOUT THE LINK TO THE LESNER CAM AND I SEE YOU GOT IT,BUT HERES A BETTER LINK THAT NOT ONLY HAS LESNER IT HAS LYNHAVEN PIER,VB OCEAN FRONT 17TH STREET,RUDEE INLET,WAVY 10 TOWER,WILLOUGHBY- AFTER THE PAGE LOADS SCROLL DOWN THE RIGHT SIDE WHERE IT SAYS 
Live Coastal Cams...Across The Bay

THERE YOU WILL SEE ALL THE CAMERAS.


http://www.wesr.net/weather.html


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Rumored to have 2000 gals of diesal on board...they better salvage it. Its only a matter of time before that leaks if left to long, then you can all forget about fishing Lynnhaven.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Not very funny anymore, is it.  

a quote from the contractor pulled from the tidalfish.com board:

"I'm probably a glutton for punishment coming on here, but I work for the COE and I'm the contract administrator on this project. Let me first say that I apologize for any inconvience this whole mess (delays, etc.) has caused any of you. This contractor is the worst I've ever dealt with and I've been with the Corps 25 years. Of course they were the low bidder (rinky dink and all) and there's not a heck of a lot we can do about that. You have to give the little guy a chance supposedly. The reported 2,000 gallons of diesel fuel is a great concern and one we're not taking lightly. The fuel tank does have a 3/4" vent (or there abouts) to the atmosphere so, obviously, some of the fuel will escape. Based on conversations I've had with the salvage contractor and his sub, IMS, very little diesel fuel will escape (knock on wood). As soon as we can get divers in the water (probably Saturday) to plug the vent we will. We obviously can't risk getting some killed. We've got a good salvage plan with support groups (such as IMS) at the ready so when the weather breaks we can get out there, set up a containment perimeter, pump out the fuel tank and raise that bad boy. We're going to do the best we can to keep that fuel away from our beautiful Lynnhaven waterway and the bay. We should be primed to raise the dredge early next week. Currently we have the salvage contractor rounding up those loose 55 gal drums. They found one (intact I might add) on the beach behind the Duck Inn this morning. They'll continue the recovery effort until they've all been accounted for. I would ask you all to be patient with us while we work through this. If you happen to see any of the drums or other associated debris report it to the the contractor at 731-467-0531. Hopefully, once this ordeal is over, we'll get back out there with someone who knows what the heck they're doing so we can finish this job before we all grow old."


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Advisor said:


> BTW, anyone that can cast out to that dredge is a world class caster ... or a liar  .


or Clinder


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

BTW, anyone that can cast out to that dredge is a world class caster ... or a liar  .[/QUOTE]

Dang it was only joke, sometimes you take things a little to seriously IMO.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

that is their fuel barge 
it has roughly 3000 gallons of diesel and 250 gallons of pre mixed 87 octane gasoline
they fill it up at the marina ( marina shores) i work at (evvery other day they fill it it almost sank at our fuel dock sunday :--|


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Zombie said:


> Dang it was only joke, sometimes you take things a little to seriously IMO.


ROFLMAO - who's taking who too seriously?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

reelrebel18 said:


> that is their fuel barge
> it has roughly 3000 gallons of diesel and 250 gallons of pre mixed 87 octane gasoline
> they fill it up at the marina ( ****** ******) i work at (evvery other day they fill it it almost sank at our fuel dock sunday :--|


OMG  . You had to mention the name of the marina, huh! Boss ought to love that bit of publicity.  
Accessory before the fact!  News at 11.  
ROFLMAO


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

reelrebel18 said:


> that is their fuel barge
> it has roughly 3000 gallons of diesel and 250 gallons of pre mixed 87 octane gasoline
> they fill it up at the marina ( marina shores) i work at (evvery other day they fill it it almost sank at our fuel dock sunday :--|


3,000 gals of Diesel? Hmmm wonder if I can get a siphon hose out to that puppy


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Sure hope they paid by cash. A credit card company might hold payment to the marina if the barge owner reports his dis-satisfaction in the purchased product cause he didn't get the expected *mileage* ....say only 15 feet of depth til the 3000 gallons ran out.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Sure hope they paid by cash. A credit card company might hold payment to the marina if the barge owner reports his dis-satisfaction in the purchased product cause he didn't get the expected *mileage* ....say only 15 feet of depth til the 3000 gallons ran out.



Is it supposed to hold some humor now?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Zombie said:


> Is it supposed to hold some humor now?


Yep. The initial shock has worn off.  

Next question!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Speakin Of Hittin That Thing With A Sinker Get It Lol ,,, Ill Hit That Darn Thing With A 3 Or 4 Oz With One Of My Rods,, Listen To Me I Havnt Even Seen How Far Out It Is And ,,, Damn Got Me Thinking Anyone Wanna Meet Out There And Give It A Shot Lol


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Speakin Of Hittin That Thing With A Sinker Get It Lol ,,, Ill Hit That Darn Thing With A 3 Or 4 Oz With One Of My Rods,, Listen To Me I Havnt Even Seen How Far Out It Is And ,,, Damn Got Me Thinking Anyone Wanna Meet Out There And Give It A Shot Lol



 

Someone sure has an itchy trigger finger.  

Or should I say *had* ?? Hmmmm, I wonder if it was open season on that barge before it sank!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

gordy said:


> Not very funny anymore, is it.
> 
> a quote from the contractor pulled from the tidalfish.com board:
> 
> "I'm probably a glutton for punishment coming on here, but I work for the COE and I'm the contract administrator on this project. Let me first say that I apologize for any inconvience this whole mess (delays, etc.) has caused any of you. This contractor is the worst I've ever dealt with and I've been with the Corps 25 years. Of course they were the low bidder (rinky dink and all) and there's not a heck of a lot we can do about that. You have to give the little guy a chance supposedly. The reported 2,000 gallons of diesel fuel is a great concern and one we're not taking lightly. The fuel tank does have a 3/4" vent (or there abouts) to the atmosphere so, obviously, some of the fuel will escape. Based on conversations I've had with the salvage contractor and his sub, IMS, very little diesel fuel will escape (knock on wood). As soon as we can get divers in the water (probably Saturday) to plug the vent we will. We obviously can't risk getting some killed. We've got a good salvage plan with support groups (such as IMS) at the ready so when the weather breaks we can get out there, set up a containment perimeter, pump out the fuel tank and raise that bad boy. We're going to do the best we can to keep that fuel away from our beautiful Lynnhaven waterway and the bay. We should be primed to raise the dredge early next week. Currently we have the salvage contractor rounding up those loose 55 gal drums. They found one (intact I might add) on the beach behind the Duck Inn this morning. They'll continue the recovery effort until they've all been accounted for. I would ask you all to be patient with us while we work through this. If you happen to see any of the drums or other associated debris report it to the the contractor at 731-467-0531. Hopefully, once this ordeal is over, we'll get back out there with someone who knows what the heck they're doing so we can finish this job before we all grow old."


 I passed over the Lesner Bridge at about 1930 and even with the strong North wind there was a very strongs smell of fuel oil that came into my vehicle, I did have the out side air vent open so I am sure that it was coming from the dredge. When I came back across at about 2115 the smell was not noticeable at 40 mph. Maybe the current was taking it out by then. I saw the oil booms sitting on a trailer at the VB boat ramp. They may be to late!


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

gordy said:


> Not very funny anymore, is it.
> 
> a quote from the contractor pulled from the tidalfish.com board:
> 
> "I'm probably a glutton for punishment coming on here, but I work for the COE and I'm the contract administrator on this project. Let me first say that I apologize for any inconvience this whole mess (delays, etc.) has caused any of you. This contractor is the worst I've ever dealt with and I've been with the Corps 25 years. Of course they were the low bidder (rinky dink and all) and there's not a heck of a lot we can do about that.Hopefully, once this ordeal is over, we'll get back out there with someone who knows what the heck they're doing so we can finish this job before we all grow old."


This is an unfortunate and nobody wished this had happened, we can only hope that the cleanup is done quicky and the inpact to the surrounding water is minimal. Its not the marina's fault that the barge sank, so no one should blame them selling the fuel to them or worry about the bad press associted with this incident against them.
I see alot of people will want to put the whole blame on the contractor, but i dont see it that way myself. Whoever hired that contractor got what they paid for. The lowest bidder will usually have less experience ( if they had more they wouldnt have bid so low ), and have substandard equipment, or try and cut corners to get the job done. I see it everyday in my job as a contractor, and try and explain to people the cheapest price isnt always the best deal. I try and price my jobs middle to middle low prices to give people a good deal using good equipment, experienced people and NOT cutting corners. Obviously this costs a little bit more than the cheapest guy, but insures very little problems and a good job well done with very little complaints. Lets face it no one wants to pay more than they have to...to get the job done, but until more people realize there is more than just the price to getting a job done things like this will continue to happen. I hope that the fishing in the area will have little impact, lets all hope the cleanup goes smoothly


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the gov always goes with the cheapest...look at the "improvements" to 64 in hampton...the cheapest also has more cost over-runs...making them not the cheapest after all...if they screw something up they get fired and some other co is paid to fix it...not the co. that did the orig. work...i hope they get tihs mess cleaned up fast...but i ain't betting on it... :--|


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

There a fuel sheen 50 yards wide covering the channel going all the way up the inlet as far as you can see. The smell from the Lesner is overbearing. Anyone have any idea how this will affect the fish, birds, grasses, oyster beds, etc....? Just in time to f-up the best fishing in Lynnhaven for specks, spot and pups.
Can't believe the news hasn't caught on to this yet.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Corps*



gordy said:


> There a fuel sheen 50 yards wide covering the channel going all the way up the inlet as far as you can see. The smell from the Lesner is overbearing. Anyone have any idea how this will affect the fish, birds, grasses, oyster beds, etc....? Just in time to f-up the best fishing in Lynnhaven for specks, spot and pups.
> Can't believe the news hasn't caught on to this yet.



Its the Corps of Engineers responsibility to get this cleaned up under an IDIQ environmental emergency response contract (3-5 contractors already in place for thes situations, award dependent upon response time of the contractors)

Somebody is really droppin the ball on this one if statement is factually correct.

other Reports from lesneer but no reference to this overbearing odor or sheen?

WTF  anybody else see this?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Can't believe the news hasn't caught on to this yet.


I've been on vacation all week, but I'll see what I can do now that I'm back. It's hard to get a sound bite from a government employee on Sundays. It might have to wait until early next week.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Someone is exagerating somewhere. I see one post that says the odor is "Overpowering" and another that there are fish being caugh at Lesner with no mention of the smell. OK guys which is it and NO I don't intend to go there to see for myself. I live 30 miles away and am asking for the truth.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I called Bucket on my way back from Avalon Pier last night. He was fishing Crab Creek when I first talked to him. I asked him about the sunken dredge. He said he didn't think it was a problem, but he hadn't been to the mouth of the inlet yet. Well, he called me back a short time later to say the fumes were so bad at the bridge that he was going home. 
Mark is one of the guys here whose word I'd take to the bank.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Advisor said:


> Someone is exagerating somewhere. I see one post that says the odor is "Overpowering" and another that there are fish being caugh at Lesner with no mention of the smell. OK guys which is it and NO I don't intend to go there to see for myself. I live 30 miles away and am asking for the truth.


 Advisor,
People over in the Little Neck area were even complaining about the smell!
This is according to VB personel.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Not being that familiar with this area where the barge sank im assuming from the posts its not far from the lynhaven pier?


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

*Jack A$$es*

Post with a little more info from another board.

http://www.tidalfish.com/boards2/viewthread.asp?forum=AMB_AP934078799&id=195611

Its bad....real bad, and the F-ed up thing is I've been feelin like I'm the only one that gives a SH!T.
This is my backyard!, and my favorite fishing grounds!


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok, sounds to me like it'll be up to the people who say they're going to get the barge out. I am under the impression that they are going to move on that this week.
So far as the smell, I guess it depends which way the wind is blowing for right now.
I agree with one post in that it seems unusual that the News people haven't jumped all over this. You would think someone is trying to keep it under wraps. Newsjeff, what can we do to help get this thing in front of the public. How about WAVY 10 on your side?? I don't think anyone is trying to place blame. We just want it cleaned up!!!


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Advisor... as per the post on TF, I called WAVY. they said they had received many complaints but were unaware of the smell and the sheen, they were informed by the CG that there was no possiblity of leak, thus no problem....there words not mine. CG claims there is a boom around it...if so it must be the blue thing wraped around the mast, in the pics, of the dredge in the TF post pic....lot of good thats doing. 
The wind has been NW so unless the tide is incoming, the smell and sheen is not real noticeable. I live REAL close to the Lesner and I can smell it when I come out on my porch, with the wind like it is. WAVY said they would send someone out today, but not sure if that happened.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gordy,

i just wanted to say thanks for keeping us people mroe than 30mi away how things are goin, and that we really appreciate it. its a buncha bull**** how they're handling this. again gordy, thanks for keeping us updated. what a shame right about when speck fishin should be awesome and stripers should start gatherin heavy.... 

neil


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I do believe "NUFF SAID" on this thread. Lets see what WAVY and the people responsibel do and we'll strt a new thread on Monday. Hopefully some progress.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I was there yesterday afternoon around 2:30- 3:00 for the last of the outgoing to see what the effects the barge has had. No odors or sheen while I was there.

I'm going to try fishing there today and will give a report later today.

Darryl


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The story was pitched in the morning meeting. The daytime assignment editor really pushed the story. However, the boss man and the producers shot him down.  
We'll see what happens Monday. Keep up the phone calls to the station. Call the assignment desk Monday at 396-6180 or email at [email protected]. 
It can be tough to get stories covered on the weekends. We only have one dayside reporter and one nightside reporter.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Advisor said:


> Ok, sounds to me like it'll be up to the people who say they're going to get the barge out. I am under the impression that they are going to move on that this week.
> So far as the smell, I guess it depends which way the wind is blowing for right now.
> I agree with one post in that it seems unusual that the News people haven't jumped all over this. You would think someone is trying to keep it under wraps. Newsjeff, what can we do to help get this thing in front of the public. How about WAVY 10 on your side?? I don't think anyone is trying to place blame. We just want it cleaned up!!!


Well somone must be raising somewhat of a stink, i was there around 3 this afternoon and saw a diaster ( sp) response team in a huge enclosed yellow trailer and a second big dump truck with big yellow pieces on the back. After looking at the sunken barge i did manage to see one of those yellow pieces so i assume those were part of a containment boom. Those guys looked all professional and like with thier hard hats and white shirts 5 of them in the parking lot just looking at the barge doing nothing but talking " yep fred its still there hasnt moved ". DUH we got a enviormental diasaster here with 2000 gals of gas leaking out as we speak into our water and its like its no big deal.. Well looks like it wasnt taken care of last week and seems its no big hurry to take care of it this week eithier.Guess they had to make a showing to say that something is being done. I bet if this story was run in the paper that dredge would be outta the water the next day.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

FYI. 

Was there Sunday night. There was a distinct smell of fuel in the air. Comparable to fishing next to a gas station. Not unbearable but not unnoticeable.

To tell you the truth I was looking for the smell. I'd say if you didn't know about it you wouldn't even notice.

Fuel didn't seem to affect the bite.

Still a shame.


----------

